# Тарлова киста



## inchik1105 (26 Янв 2012)

Добрый день!! У меня отец с болями в позвоночнике мучается очень давно. Поставили диагноз - межпозвоночные грыжи.  Одну удалили - боли остались. Боли в районе копчика. После очередного обследования обнаружили кисту, сказали нужно удалять и ставить шунт. При выписке поставили диагноз: Опорожнение тарловой кисты S3, кисто-перитонеальное шунтирование с клапанной системой среднего давления. Удаление липомы эпидурального пространства и крестца. После операции прошло более 6 месяцев, а боли так и не ушли!!!!! Сидеть совсем не может!! Да еще и появились постоянные сильные боли в брюшной полости. Все анализы сданы, узи и рентген - все показало, что с органами все в порядке. В чем может состоять проблема. Возможны ли боли из-за шунта??? Что делать?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (26 Янв 2012)

(вероятно) Необходим контроль МРТ (возможно с контрастом),. провести мануальное анальное исследование, подробный неврологический статус ... что говорят нейрохирурги на счет шунта ... как мочеиспускание и дефекация? Покажите имеющиеся снимки!


----------



## inchik1105 (26 Янв 2012)

Был он и у проктолога, делали и рентген кишечника и УЗИ брюшной полости. Все в порядке. Дело в том, что в практике таких операций было немного (в больнице, где он оперировался). И никто ничего конкретно сказать не может. Сказали, если боли в брюшной полости есть на протяжении всего послеоперационного периода, а с органами все в порядке - нужно удалять шунт. А боль как бы плавающая, то с одного бока, то с другого, то в ребро отдает, то низ живота, напрягать мышцы живота тоже не может, сидеть вообще не может (сильные боли в копчике). Снимков пока на руках у меня нет... (обязательно выложу). При мочеиспускании и дефекации проблем нет .


----------

